
Is the web getting slower? Depends on your device, connection, most-used sites - Terretta
https://www.debugbear.com/blog/is-the-web-getting-slower
======
jamil7
Certainly feels slower and more cumbersome to use. Theres a certain
brittleness to the feeling of SPAs compared to using something like HN or
Sourcehut which feel robust in comparison. Might be just rose-tinted glasses
but I feel there was a sweet spot there right after broadband connections
became mainstream but server rendered sites where still prevalent and the
tracking and advertising meatgrinder was just getting started.

